# Need to vent



## iarfach (Oct 23, 2011)

I've no idea where I should post and just need to vent to be honest. You won't know me - I never post on here just read from the sidelines. I'm 39, been TTC near on 10 years - done all the usual - clomid, ivf, moved on, adopted even (been very lucky) but still really struggling with close friends pregnancy. We've recently done immune testing and found all sorts so are planning DEIVF. Who knows what will come of that. I know I'm low as period has started today - why that should still make me sad when I should have no hope left each month - but there we go. I am very grateful for my blessings, but there is still so much loss inside me and I'm not good at talking about what I'm feeling - not least because others don't understand and I find it frustrating trying to explain when others are in a totally different place and can't understand. Just needed to express myself somewhere on a low day, iarfach x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Big hugs. We all have down days - dont feel bad about it.


----------

